# Chicken Patty's motherboard: Possibly fried



## JrRacinFan (Dec 9, 2008)

Ok since he does not really have access to internet at this time I decided to post on behalf of him.

Here's what he has tried so far and all results in a no post:

-Clear cmos with battery taken out and using the jumper
-Minimal bare boot with 1 ram stick and no drives connected

As an FYI, he does get all 3 green lights on his HD4870 for power ok. This happenned after he installed NB SB and Vregs for watercooling. I am thinking he has a short from one of the waterblocks to the motherboard.
Any ideas?

PS: He does not have a backup psu or video card to try and is unable to gain access to a replacement.


----------



## technicks (Dec 9, 2008)

Take a blow dryer to make sure that if there is water it evaporates faster.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 9, 2008)

technicks said:


> Take a blow dryer to make sure that if there is water it evaporates faster.



Already done. Was only a few drops.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Dec 9, 2008)

he try to set it up out of the case ?Might be a short on the back were the stand offs are.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 9, 2008)

Having him try that, will post back with results.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey thansk Jr.  Came over to a buddies house to post some stuff here.

During installation, had a few drops fall on the SB block while connecting a water tube.  I cleaned that off, and blow dried it with the block off.  Then the block was blow dried also.


While removing the stock heatpipes (push pin style) i scratched the bored just a little, nothing major.  So don't think it was that neither.

So far i've triend each stick of ram in each slot, even my old super talent RAM.  No post, done bare boots, nothing.  Different slots for the video card nothing.

I dont see any of the block shorting against nothing, I used a thin piece of paper to see if the mounting harware for the blocks had clearance between anything possible that can short against it.   Anything such as Caps, or anything from the board.

Right now, i'm going to try my video card on my buddies computer and see if it boots on his comp.  This will eliminate one possbility.  I'll post back in a few.


Thanks for the help everyone!!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 9, 2008)

I would check for signs of capacitor failure...  when I got water on my mobo (not my current but my PII mobo w/ slot cartridge), I saw that it had actually blow a cap.  Not just 1, but 2.  The droplet ended up on the cap, making a somewhat small short, but it was enough.  I replaced the caps and it was good to go.


----------



## Bytor (Dec 9, 2008)

I had a post problem with my M3A32-MVP MB and resetting it wouldn't help.  Someone suggested I unplug the power cable from the wall, put the cmos jumper in the reset position and remove the cmos battery and leave it out over night.
Well me being me I waiting only 4 hours and put everything back to normal and the thing booted.

Not saying this will work, but what the heck..

Good luck mate...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 9, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I would check for signs of capacitor failure...  when I got water on my mobo (not my current but my PII mobo w/ slot cartridge), I saw that it had actually blow a cap.  Not just 1, but 2.  The droplet ended up on the cap, making a somewhat small short, but it was enough.  I replaced the caps and it was good to go.



could be bro,  but I dont see any capacitors looking bad, they all lookl in perfect shape.  Is there anyway to tell for sure?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 9, 2008)

video card is ok.

Has to be a short somewhere, or it already shorted and my board is gone.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 9, 2008)

Ok so video card is ok ... 

I don't know if you want to chance it further and attempt to try his psu in your rig or not.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 9, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Ok so video card is ok ...
> 
> I don't know if you want to chance it further and attempt to try his psu in your rig or not.



naw can't do that.   Its gotta be a damn short.


----------



## Binge (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about this CPat dawg 

Honestly that's absolutely rotten news.  Are you still within warranty?  Any chance for an RMA?


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 9, 2008)

My Max board was DOA for almost 2 months... I tried everything from even making sure it wasn't a short and anything else... Well, after a month being out of the case, in the box so I could gain some cash to send it back, I bought a board to hold me over... The Dang board I got was DOA, but to make sure, I tried my Mobo again.. It started right up...

When you do something major to the system, as a bad oc, or something like maybe a little water, it does sometimes takes time to get the system up and running again. I've been out of a computer for about 4 months of the time I've been a member of TPU due to ocing and DOA stuff.. I say, unplug, Clear the Cmos, and take the battery out for around 12-24 hours.. That should drain any power out of it.. If not, then you might have to grab another one..

Lol, if I could of had my computer running for the months it was down, I'd be like Fits on everything!  You'd da man fits


----------



## trickson (Dec 9, 2008)

Take every thing out of the case ! For god sake put all stack cooling back on ! and then try it out . sounds as if your mobo is gone . due to water getting on it or that scratch . no matter what if it is a short you will know taking it out and setting it up out side the case . 
But if I were you RMA that mobo it is gone !


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 9, 2008)

You guys may not beleive this but Chicken Patty just tried a different cpu & mobo combination with all other existing hardware. Resulted in no post, so I am beleiving it to be his power supply. Any thoughts?


----------



## HTC (Dec 9, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> You guys may not beleive this but Chicken Patty just tried a different cpu & mobo combination with all other existing hardware. Resulted in no post, so I am beleiving it to be his power supply. Any thoughts?



If anything else has been switched and resulted in a "no post", it would be a logical conclusion.

Anyone near with a PSU to lend to try this? Just to try and make sure it is, in fact, the PSU.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 9, 2008)

HTC said:


> If anything else has been switched and resulted in a "no post", it would be a logical conclusion.
> 
> Anyone near with a PSU to lend to try this? Just to try and make sure it is, in fact, the PSU.



I was trying to talk him into attempting a different psu. I dont know what stopped him.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 9, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> I was trying to talk him into attempting a different psu. I dont know what stopped him.



Just have him Test the PSU by two ways. Volt testing to make sure when it's on, your getting the right current. Then Jumping the main power line to trick the PSU on.
Or, just change it all out all together..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2008)

alright guys.

Last night I put in my old mobo, nothing


back up CPU, nothing

Tried different card, nothing


Right now I am going to try a different PSU.

Keep you guys psoted, and thanks for the help.


----------



## CyberDruid (Dec 10, 2008)

I would say it's the PSU or the plug/cable. I had a PSU with a donky wire that if bent would cause the whole rig to die and refuse to post.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> I would say it's the PSU or the plug/cable. I had a PSU with a donky wire that if bent would cause the whole rig to die and refuse to post.



Well I just tried my PSU on my buddies rig and it booted right up.



Recap


Computer powers on but does nothing, not posting

So far I have changed:


Motherboard M3A79-T, and alos tried my old M3A32-MVP Deluxe
Ram:  Tracers 1066, one stick, two sticks, different slots, nothing, tried my buddies working DDR2 667 nothing.  Tried my old stick of Super Talent DDR2800 and nothing.

I also took board out of case to make sure it was not shorting with nothing, still no post, stock cooler, completely factory board, nothing shorting against nothing.

I tried my video card on another computer and worked fine, my buddies video card on mine and no post.

I took out my Phenom 9950 and replaced it with my Athlon 64.  I've exhausted all options.

What now?


My guess is my board crapped, and then the back up board probably got damaged while not in use.  What do you guys think????


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 10, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well I just tried my PSU on my buddies rig and it booted right up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hard drive craped out?


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 10, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> could be bro,  but I dont see any capacitors looking bad, they all lookl in perfect shape.  Is there anyway to tell for sure?


yeah look at the top of the capacitor for any signs of bulging and a brown liquid crap that has dried on the top of it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> yeah look at the top of the capacitor for any signs of bulging and a brown liquid crap that has dried on the top of it.



yeah but if the hard drive failed the computer would post and then just say hard disk error or whatever it says.

Mine the monitor stays blinking the light and nothing happens, but everything is powered on.


all the capacitors on both boards look good, no bulging, liquid, nothing.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 10, 2008)

this sucks cp... and thanks JR for helping the CP....
hey by chance did he over tighten the cpu water block or any other block ?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> this sucks cp... and thanks JR for helping the CP....
> hey by chance did he over tighten the cpu water block or any other block ?



i loosened them up and nothing.

Plus I put my M3A32 back in with all factory heatsinks and everything, nothing still.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 10, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah but if the hard drive failed the computer would post and then just say hard disk error or whatever it says.
> 
> Mine the monitor stays blinking the light and nothing happens, but everything is powered on.
> 
> ...


ok soooooo the problem happened straight after the water blocks were installed?
and no liquid seeped out? but its not conductive any ways so id rule that out...
hd is ok so id say remove the blocks and see if it boots up... sorry thats all i got man


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 10, 2008)

didnt you bend a few pins on the cpu a while back?


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 10, 2008)

well if its the mobo cp your welcome to mine since im getting a new one on monday.... just let me know mate


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 10, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> My Max board was DOA for almost 2 months... I tried everything from even making sure it wasn't a short and anything else... Well, after a month being out of the case, in the box so I could gain some cash to send it back, I bought a board to hold me over... The Dang board I got was DOA, but to make sure, I tried my Mobo again.. It started right up...
> 
> When you do something major to the system, as a bad oc, or something like maybe a little water, it does sometimes takes time to get the system up and running again. I've been out of a computer for about 4 months of the time I've been a member of TPU due to ocing and DOA stuff.. I say, unplug, Clear the Cmos, and take the battery out for around 12-24 hours.. That should drain any power out of it.. If not, then you might have to grab another one..
> 
> Lol, if I could of had my computer running for the months it was down, I'd be like Fits on everything!  You'd da man fits



Had about the same problem with my gigabyte board it wouldn't post or anything even no beeps. I put it away and before i was going to strip the HS off and trash it i decided to test it again.. It is working right now and am using as we speak.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 10, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> i loosened them up and nothing.
> 
> Plus I put my M3A32 back in with all factory heatsinks and everything, nothing still.



then wouldn't that lead to the PSU or the CPU maybe even ram... try testing your ram and HDD in your friends computer if you can.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 10, 2008)

this happened to me 3 times...in 2 of the cases the board was F@#$kd HOWEVER! what i want you to do is take off all the blocks and put the stock NB/SB cooling back on (REMOVE all TIM!!!) and make sure you put new tim on. then i want you to try taking a simple air cooler and NOT mounting it but just put it on the proc and apply some palm pressure and try to boot the system. what happened to me is the third time this happened to me...i tightened my blocks to tight...it warped the board and stopped it from booting...so i loosened it up still no boot...so i put an air cooler on booted fine.....mounted my WB again (making sure that THIS time i put a plastic washer between the knut and back of board) and i didnt tourque it down alot..whalla system post.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 10, 2008)

im sorry but this was a funny title..

Chicken Patty's motherboard: Possibly fried

all my eye read was...

Chicken Patty's: Possibly fried

ROFLMAO!

anyways... good luck man.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 10, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> this sucks cp... and thanks JR for helping the CP....


Anything to help out a friend!



fitseries3 said:


> all my eye read was...
> 
> Chicken Patty's: Possibly fried
> 
> ROFLMAO!



No offense to you CP, but OMFG HAHAHA!

So after much debate the board is crapped out. Bummer bro! Sorry.


----------



## trickson (Dec 10, 2008)

Your mobo is fried ! Nothing you can do now but get a new mobo .


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> ok soooooo the problem happened straight after the water blocks were installed?
> and no liquid seeped out? but its not conductive any ways so id rule that out...
> hd is ok so id say remove the blocks and see if it boots up... sorry thats all i got man



Well, i already put the old mobo back in that is completely on air, so there is no water cooling on my computer right now, this board was not water cooled.

I changed the CPU that had the bent pins, so this CPU has no bent pins.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Dec 10, 2008)

Wow CP, I didn't know you were having trouble. A while back I spilled a bottle of beer off my coffee table in to the open side of the case on my current system. I caught the bottle but a good gulp or 2 splashed from the top past the PSU and along the I/O with some landing on my graphics card. I powered it off ASAP and dried everything down for 30 minutes. I posted no prob, however, a week later I tried to play a movie in AVI format and everytime I put the DVD in my drive my whole system would power off. Thought my DVD may have been pooched and installed my backup 12x. A week later my comp, while idle decides to power off on it's own. I'm like WTF?!? I tried for 2 days.  no GPU, w/GP but no HDD, then NO HDD, no OD and NO GPU, stayed powered on longer but still no post. Finally changed my power supply and Bingo! I dunno just an idea.


----------



## EiSFX (Dec 10, 2008)

Ya it seems he keeps passing the PSU possablity like my PSU will never die but that could be the problem gotta find a spare PSU to test your rig on and see if it works try everything before you give up


----------



## CyberDruid (Dec 10, 2008)

I thought he already did


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 10, 2008)

EiSFX said:


> Ya it seems he keeps passing the PSU possablity like my PSU will never die but that could be the problem gotta find a spare PSU to test your rig on and see if it works try everything before you give up



Yeah, he already tried his psu on a different board. It works. Both boards he has do not post.


----------



## CyberDruid (Dec 10, 2008)

That's too much of a coincidence don't you think?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 10, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> That's too much of a coincidence don't you think?



Yes but still possible. I mean 2 different cpu's*, 2 different ram kits*, 2 different boards, 2 different power supplies. Tried PCI video he tried his 4870. Unsure what else it could possibly be. 

*Tested working at his friends


----------



## trickson (Dec 10, 2008)

DUDE the motherBoard is DEAD ! GET A NEW ONE ! Nothing more can be done !


----------



## Raiderman (Dec 10, 2008)

One question... You didnt try your original CPU in the other motherboard FIRST, did you?


----------



## trickson (Dec 10, 2008)

Raiderman said:


> One question... You didnt try your original CPU in the other motherboard FIRST, did you?



Yes he did every thing you can think of . Conclusion DEAD mobo !


----------



## Raiderman (Dec 10, 2008)

If he tried his original CPU in the old motherboard, the cpu could have fried that board too. What I am saying is, original cpu may be bad. Testing bad CPUs can fry otherwise good Mobo's.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 10, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Yes but still possible. I mean 2 different cpu's*, 2 different ram kits*, 2 different boards, 2 different power supplies. Tried PCI video he tried his 4870. Unsure what else it could possibly be.
> 
> *Tested working at his friends



looks like the only thing he didn't try is the case  

really try open testing it on a table or something. That is how i found out my case was F#$%ed up


----------



## erocker (Dec 10, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Both boards he has do not post.



Both boards he has are broken.


----------



## CyberDruid (Dec 10, 2008)

thatsa no good.

If I had one I would send it to ya man.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 11, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> looks like the only thing he didn't try is the case
> 
> really try open testing it on a table or something. That is how i found out my case was F#$%ed up


All tests he did were open without case and bare booting.



erocker said:


> Both boards he has are broken.





CyberDruid said:


> thatsa no good.
> 
> If I had one I would send it to ya man.



That's what I told him. I think he's looking at just scrapping his build and going Nehalem.


----------



## CyberDruid (Dec 11, 2008)

Good enough excuse in my opinoin


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks everyone, but i've exhausted Ideas.  Im going to try and replace it where I bought it locallly, still has warranty with them, it hasn 't been 3 months .  I'll keep you guys posted and let you know.

If you guys can find anything for donation, let me know ahead of time, I might have resolved the issue for now.  Thanks guys, really appreciate this!!!!


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 11, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks everyone, but i've exhausted Ideas.  Im going to try and replace it where I bought it locallly, still has warranty with them, it hasn 't been 3 months .  I'll keep you guys posted and let you know.
> 
> If you guys can find anything for donation, let me know ahead of time, I might have resolved the issue for now.  Thanks guys, really appreciate this!!!!



sorry but the way people have gotten parts around here lately i dont think the person donating is going to ask permission to donate first.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> this happened to me 3 times...in 2 of the cases the board was F@#$kd HOWEVER! what i want you to do is take off all the blocks and put the stock NB/SB cooling back on (REMOVE all TIM!!!) and make sure you put new tim on. then i want you to try taking a simple air cooler and NOT mounting it but just put it on the proc and apply some palm pressure and try to boot the system. what happened to me is the third time this happened to me...i tightened my blocks to tight...it warped the board and stopped it from booting...so i loosened it up still no boot...so i put an air cooler on booted fine.....mounted my WB again (making sure that THIS time i put a plastic washer between the knut and back of board) and i didnt tourque it down alot..whalla system post.




*@ Solaris17*

The board in the system now is on factory heatsinks completely, and everything has been tested, PSU, CPU, Video card, etc.   

*@fit*

Dude, that just made my day!!!!

*@ JR
*
its ok dude, laugh, i'm sitll cracking up about it can you tell >>> 


*@ Raiderman*

yes, I had my phenom in first, then i put the Athlon.

*@ POS*

I tried it outside the case too!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> sorry but the way people have gotten parts around here lately i dont think the person donating is going to ask permission to donate first.



haha, well I said that because if I resolve the issue a donation will not be necessary, and if you guys can keep your spare parts, its better for you guys.  However if anything is sent un expectedly it will be appreciated from the bottom of my heart honestly.  


Lets see friday I decide if I go i7 or not, only time will tell


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 11, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> haha, well I said that because if I resolve the issue a donation will not be necessary, and if you guys can keep your spare parts, its better for you guys.  However if anything is sent un expectedly it will be appreciated from the bottom of my heart honestly.
> 
> 
> Lets see friday I decide if I go i7 or not, only time will tell



oooo go i7!! i want a friend...i have my 920 and my WB otw...now all i need is a mobo and ram.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> oooo go i7!! i want a friend...i have my 920 and my WB otw...now all i need is a mobo and ram.



well, I might get everything on Friday if I get my bonus as planned, and if I cant exchange my board, so you'll have a new friend


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 11, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> well, I might get everything on Friday if I get my bonus as planned, and if I cant exchange my board, so you'll have a new friend



not really i wont have my ram and mobo for weeks cause i has a no moneys 

....way to stand me up bro...ill just sit in the corner over here while ll you guys are having fun and play with my 775 parts with a screw driver and look sad.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> not really i wont have my ram and mobo for weeks cause i has a no moneys
> 
> ....way to stand me up bro...ill just sit in the corner over here while ll you guys are having fun and play with my 775 parts with a screw driver and look sad.



no dude, dont get sad hehe.  you'll have your stuff running soon


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 11, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> not really i wont have my ram and mobo for weeks cause i has a no moneys
> 
> ....way to stand me up bro...ill just sit in the corner over here while ll you guys are having fun and play with my 775 parts with a screw driver and look sad.



LOL .. I'll trade you str8 up my e1200 for your e7200. At least you will have something "new" to play with


----------



## PCpraiser100 (Dec 11, 2008)

What is your friend's mobo? If he was building or upgrading it could be a memory compatibility issue. Sounds like the southbridge is fine since the cards are checked out, the northbridge is our assume but I think it could be one of the two things, memory slots or CPU. If they seem fine, check your hard drive(s) cause if there is no boot of ANY kind it could be the problem.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 11, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> LOL .. I'll trade you str8 up my e1200 for your e7200. At least you will have something "new" to play with



kyle got my E7200 for his quad i just gotta finish this reveiw before i ship it over the pond


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 11, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> kyle got my E7200 for his quad i just gotta finish this reveiw before i ship it over the pond



I'm aware of that, twas a tease. xD

So CP, I'd really like to help yah out but ..  can't


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 11, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> I'm aware of that, twas a tease. xD
> 
> So CP, I'd really like to help yah out but ..  can't



haha ok wasnt sure as for you CP id totally help you out but i wish you broke your stuff like 2 weeks ago everything has been sold as of yesterday that i could give you.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2008)

well guys, today I placed my order on Performance PCS for a Core i7 920, and an EVGA X58 board.

I am going to go get some DDR3 RAM Locally now.  I should have the cpu and mobo on Saturday.  I'll keep you guys posted.  Now I gotta work on exchanging or RMA'ing my M3A79-T, I still wanna play with the Phenom II


----------



## Raiderman (Dec 12, 2008)

I wanna play with the Phenom II also


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Dec 12, 2008)

Raiderman said:


> I wanna play with the Phenom II also



yep hurry up January 

CP glad your getting going again.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 13, 2008)

H82LUZ73 said:


> yep hurry up January
> 
> CP glad your getting going again.



Thanks dude.

I am exchanging my M3A79-T mobo that way I can get the Phenom II early next year.  So for those that said I betrayed AMD, come on guys, did you really think so?  I just wanted to try something new :Toast:.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 13, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks dude.
> 
> I am exchanging my M3A79-T mobo that way I can get the Phenom II early next year.  So for those that said I betrayed AMD, come on guys, did you really think so?  I just wanted to try something new :Toast:.


Umm YEAH! 
http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=2A8bueE7JpQ


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 13, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Umm YEAH!
> http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=2A8bueE7JpQ



ummm no!!!!


dont worry dude, i'll be around the AMD world, you guys won't loose me.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Dec 13, 2008)

that`s good to know,Who will would start our Phenom2 940BE thread.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Dec 13, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks dude.
> 
> I am exchanging my M3A79-T mobo that way I can get the Phenom II early next year.  So for those that said I betrayed AMD, come on guys, did you really think so?  I just wanted to try something new :Toast:.



Hahaha, I was wondering about that iCore7 statement!!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 13, 2008)

*W00t!*

I got a pic! Chicken Patty sent me this earlier today:






Guys, everything should go as planned and he should be posting on his new stuff a little later!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 13, 2008)

Well, I just got the i7 running, this is all stock for now, all I can say is i'm very happy 


all default settings on cpu and card

and ram


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 13, 2008)

Nice! You play around with the bios yet? Let me know what it's like ok?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 13, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Nice! You play around with the bios yet? Let me know what it's like ok?




naw not yet, but i'll keep you updated on that


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 14, 2008)

nice. kinda disappointed to see you using Intel but atleast your not done with AMD. I am still thinking about going C2D just so i can see for myself how it is compared to my 4850e


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 14, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I am still thinking about going C2D just so i can see for myself how it is compared to my 4850e



Ill trade you cpu+mobo for a bit? Give you a lil taste of the e1200...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> nice. kinda disappointed to see you using Intel but atleast your not done with AMD. I am still thinking about going C2D just so i can see for myself how it is compared to my 4850e





Well dude, I kinda got a bit sad seeing my AMD rig aside, but hey man at least I can't say I made the switch with something it wasnt worth it.

the i7 has already beat my Phenom in every benchmark by far and it is not even overclocked!!! 

Anyhow, Before I get the Phenom II i need to take care of a few things, but I will get it eventually and it won't be too far from now.

Truly, I want to say thanks to everybody who came in here and helped out with this, and special thanks to Jr for the enormous amount of text messaging trying to help me out, and also for posting this for me.  You guys are one of a kind


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 14, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Ill trade you cpu+mobo for a bit? Give you a lil taste of the e1200...



what board and what CPU?
I got the 
mobo
Gigabyte GA-m61p-S3
Biostar Tforce790GX 

CPU 
4850e
5kBE

jk i can't send my baby off as much as i would love to get a taste of the e1200


----------



## Raiderman (Dec 14, 2008)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=78818


----------



## Binge (Dec 14, 2008)

Raiderman said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=78818



Hijacked!


----------



## Raiderman (Dec 14, 2008)

I know he was sad about his AMD rig, just pointing it out! If CP is happy then thats great!
AMD will probably always be a half generation behind Intel.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Dec 14, 2008)

Me i`m glad for Cp,But i will laugh when the Phenom II kicks that I7 right off the desk....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2008)

haha, you guys are too funny!!!!


----------



## CyberDruid (Dec 14, 2008)

Good choice. Youmay have a fondness for AMD but I know you'll soon grow attached to that new rig...it's a beast.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey CP...oh you really did get a core 7? I can't wait until you get the phenom II 940!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2008)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Hey CP...oh you really did get a core 7? I can't wait until you get the phenom II 940!!



yeah dude, and to be honest i can't be happier.  I am still getting the Phenom II, but it will obvioulsy be a bit later than I wanted as my funds are now gone, but I say the first Quarter I'll have it, either that or I might just wait and get the AM3 Phenom II instead which is released a bit after, maybe the FX will be out by then


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> Good choice. Youmay have a fondness for AMD but I know you'll soon grow attached to that new rig...it's a beast.



Thanks bro.  Yeah bro i've been AMD all my life and I came such a long way from knowing nothing to actually helping out many people and having people look up to me as far as overclocking AMD and stuff related.   Luckily I was able to succeed in overclocking in a very short period of time for somebody who had no idea how a computer worked less than a year ago.  But this i7 rig is definitely something to try out, I don't care what anybody says, when you have one, it changes your perspective about Intel.


----------



## trickson (Dec 14, 2008)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Me i`m glad for Cp,But i will laugh when the Phenom II kicks that I7 right off the desk....



Not likely to happen !


----------

